# Toshiba laptop will not charge or turn on



## jeffreyspears (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey, My laptop will not take a charge or turn on. I have tried other things on the same outlet and they work fine, I have also tried my computer on other outlets and that doesn't work either. I tried wiggling the cord at the plugin in the rear of my laptop, and the lights lit up on the front for just a second. However, I have not been able to get any lights to light up since. Please help because I need my laptop for school. Thanks
P.S. It is a Toshiba Satellite A105-S4334


----------



## iamme210 (Aug 28, 2008)

I had the same problem earlier this year, and I also have a toshiba. My charger blew out so I ended up getting a universal charger which has been great so far. But if you want to double check, does anyone else have a similar charger that would plug into your computer so you could double check that is what is wrong? Also, will your computer turn on without the charger? then you know it's not the battery which is messed up.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

jeffreyspears said:


> Hey, My laptop will not take a charge or turn on. I have tried other things on the same outlet and they work fine, I have also tried my computer on other outlets and that doesn't work either. I tried wiggling the cord at the plugin in the rear of my laptop, and the lights lit up on the front for just a second. However, I have not been able to get any lights to light up since. Please help because I need my laptop for school. Thanks
> P.S. It is a Toshiba Satellite A105-S4334


If you need to wiggle the cord, may be you need to check the DC jack connection on the laptop side. Yes, you need to open it up. If you are not comfortable doing that then bring it to a repair shop.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

TriggerFinger said:


> If you need to wiggle the cord, may be you need to check the DC jack connection on the laptop side. Yes, you need to open it up. If you are not comfortable doing that then bring it to a repair shop.


Yeah unfortunately that is something common with a few laptop models.

The problem could be either on the cord end as sometimes the cable gets damaged. More frequently you will see that it is on the computer side.

I am having the same problem right now with a HP computer and a Dell Inpisron.

On the Dell it was the cable it had a bend that damaged the cables. On the HP it is the DC jack on the laptop side. I need a new jack or better soldering skills.


----------



## Techwave22 (Nov 11, 2008)

To anyone having a Power/ DC Jack problem:

i saw your problem and have had something similar happen to a friends laptop. its actually pretty common, I've been into computer repair for about 8 years now and just recently came across a replacement method for the part your looking for. you can find what your looking for on the site below. The cost for the replacement part is much less than the cost of replacing your whole motherboard of course.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130268352191


----------

